# Undichte Naht v. Wathose flicken?



## BigBird (14. Mai 2005)

Moin, moin,
ich hab da ein kleines Problem mit meiner Neoprenwathose. Im Schritt muss irgendwo die Naht undicht sein. D.h. nach 6h angeln in der Ostsee, siehts so aus als ob ich mir in die Hose gepullert hätte... (doppelt verschweißte Naht)
Die undichte Stelle habe ich in etwa schon lokalisiert. Nun frag ich mich aber wie ich den Bereich aubdichten kann? Soll ich da von innen oder von außen son Wathoseneoprenenkleber draufklatschen??? Oder kann man einfach mit einem nicht so heißen Bügeleisen die Naht "nachschweißen". Was gibt es sonst noch für Möglichkeiten?

Bitte um schnelle Hilfe / Die Dorschis warten auf meinen Besuch heut abend


----------



## DerDuke (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Undichte Naht v. Wathose flicken?*

Hallo BigBird,

mit Aquasure (http://www.danshop.com/14199.html) habe ich meine Wathose schon öffter (an der Außenseite) geklebt. Funktioniert prima, sieht halt etwas doof aus.  #c


----------



## Quallenfischer (15. Mai 2005)

*AW: Undichte Naht v. Wathose flicken?*



			
				DerDuke schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo BigBird,
> 
> mit Aquasure  habe ich meine Wathose schon öffter (an der Außenseite) geklebt. Funktioniert prima.



Da kann ich dir nur rechtgeben#6


----------



## aesche100 (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: Undichte Naht v. Wathose flicken?*

Hallo!

Nach 6 Stunden sieht meine Wathose auch aus, als wäre sie kaputt.Wird es denn richtig kalt an der Stelle?Also richtig klitschnaß oder nur feucht?Ansonsten würde ich aus Erfahrung sagen, dass es sich nur um Schwitzwasser handelt.Der Aquasure-Kleber hilft. Aber nur bei Löchern,wenn du sie auch wirklich findest,was bei Neopren nicht ganz einfach ist.


----------



## AlBundy (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: Undichte Naht v. Wathose flicken?*

Moin zusammen, 


zum Thema Löcher finden: einfach die Wathose auf links drehen und dann in 
der Wanne die Hose fluten. War die Hose vor-
her richtig abgetrocknet findet man auch bei
Neopren jede Leckage!

zum Thema abdichten: Aquasure bzw. Stormsure ist für OTTO-NORMAL eine
akzeptable Lösung. Am besten von beiden Seiten ab-
dichten wobei der äußere sichtbare Teil der Hose nicht
so eine große bearbeitete Fläche aufweisen muß.
Als Non-plus-Ultra könnte ich hier den 2Komponenten
kleber "Stahlgruber-Cement Sc 2000" nennen, das ist
ein Industriekleber und für NICHTGEWERBETREIBENDE
schwer zu bekommen. Im Tauchsport wird der Kleber
zum kleben von passgerechten/selbstgefertigten
Neoprenanzügen benutzt wobei sogar auf das zu-
sätzliche Vernähen verzichtet werden kann!!!

...auch ist es nicht normal das der Fisch ruft, ich jedoch hier sitze und warte 
das mein Kleber (Stormsure) auf der Hose schon zum zweiten Mal in dieser Woche trocknet... :c :v 

Viel Spaß damit, Gruß Al


----------



## BigBird (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Undichte Naht v. Wathose flicken?*

Jo dann werd ich morgen mal meine Wathose fluten. Ich hoff ja mal das ich dann die Leckage finden kann. Ich werd mal den Kleber ausprobieren der bei der Hose dabei war.

Gruß BigBird


----------



## Ottili (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Undichte Naht v. Wathose flicken?*

Hi Bigbird

Ich kann dir Polyurethankleber von Silkaflex oder Würth empfehlen.Silka verkauft ihn in Kartuschenform,Würth auch aus der Tube.Zu kaufen gibt es den im Baumarkt,Boot-,Campingbedarf.Ich klebe damit seit Jahren auch die größten Risse in meinen Surfneos.

Gruß Ottili


----------



## peter II (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Undichte Naht v. Wathose flicken?*

wenn das Loch/ der Riss im Schritt ist stell dir das "Fluten der Wathose" nicht zu einfach vor. Da passt Wasser ohne Ende rein und das Teil weitet sich ganz schön. #d . Ich persönlich kann mir nicht vorstellen das du die Hose bis dahin gefüllt kriegst... auf jeden Fall muss die Hose oben irgendwo SEHR GUT befestigt werden. Viel Spass #6


----------

